# Sprayed bees with kill spray, could i make them a hive?



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Do you like the taste of wasp spray? 

Is it safe to assume you know nothing about bees? 

How much of the nest did you spray? How long ago, and are there any bees left alive?


----------



## Min (Apr 2, 2017)

Yep, never had any bees before. Okay so i think i only sprayed like 3 of the combs, i think most went untouched by the spray. There are some left, i figured i would let them be for like a month or so and see if they thrive. or should i try and move them now and get them away from the contaminated combs?


----------



## Min (Apr 2, 2017)

If you move bees do you just move them or do you need to move the combs into the hive box also?


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Min said:


> If you move bees do you just move them or do you need to move the combs into the hive box also?


It's a little more complicated than that. Yes, you need to move the comb. That's where their brood and food is.

USA is a big place. Without knowing your specific location, it's going to be difficult for anyone to give you any real substantial advice. Is there any chance they could be Africanized? Beekeeping techniques are somewhat location dependent.

If they survive, and you didn't kill the queen, you might be able to salvage them. Under no circumstances should you harvest any of the honey in those combs. 

I suggest while you let them try to recuperate (if they even can), you learn something about bees. You've found the right bulletin board. Maybe go to YouTube and do some searches on bee cutouts and swarms, as well as how to care for bees. Start with 628dirtrooster channel, or jpthebeeman channel. They do a lot of cutouts and swarm captures and you can learn a lot about what you need for equipment, how to salvage the comb, rehiving the colony, etc. 

Otherwise contact a local beekeeper who does swarm captures and cutouts and have them evaluate what you have and if it's worth saving at this point. Change your location in your profile. Maybe someone on here will be nearby and be willing to come take a look or offer advice.


----------

